
Can a US public school force a 14yr old to create a Twitter account for a pass? - Rondom
https://law.stackexchange.com/questions/47456/can-a-public-school-in-the-usa-force-a-14yr-old-to-create-a-twitter-account-for
======
lgreiv
I do severely hope that the case is fake or at least information is inaccurate
or missing.

Otherwise: That boy is more of a digital literate than most of the others
involved for selectively posting to social media under a real name.

